# Ein kleiner Andrea Sawatzki Mix 5x



## Eddie Cochran (4 Okt. 2006)

Dieses sind bis auf die letzte Collage (ein von mir überarbeiteter Netzfund) von mir gestrickte Werke aus 4 Filmen ("Harte Jungs", "Leo & Claire", "Helen, Ted und Fred" und "Polizeiruf 110"). Ich hoffe sie gefallen.
Gruß Eddie Cochran


----------



## diango73 (6 Okt. 2006)

hammer geile möpse oh man


----------



## maggi0684 (8 Okt. 2006)

Wow, was für Hammer Titten die Frau


----------



## Muli (8 Okt. 2006)

Ich finde die Collagen auch klasse! Vielen Dank für deine Mühen Eddie!


----------



## rise (8 Okt. 2006)

sehr schöne Arbeit..... 

grosses THX!


----------



## ostfelder34 (13 Okt. 2006)

super Frau,mit einer tollen Oberweite


----------



## MarcusV (24 Okt. 2006)

Ich liebe Andrea und ihre wunderschönen Brüste!


----------



## barnigumble (14 Nov. 2006)

:laola2: "schmacht" Diese Oberweite!


----------



## paradorn (3 Feb. 2007)

schoene caps, many thanks


----------



## spiffy05 (3 Feb. 2007)

WOW - die dicksten dinger... SUUUPER


----------



## jucko (8 März 2007)

Fesches Mädel

aber langsam wird sie alt


----------



## mark lutz (9 März 2007)

ja die figur ist was da schaut man auch etwas länger hin


----------



## dddd (10 März 2007)

echt super mann o mann


----------



## Mapfel (14 März 2007)

die sind echt nicht schlecht die "hupen"
thx


----------



## vielzunormal (17 März 2007)

Vielen Dank für die wunderbaren bilder sie sind super


----------



## jeanette232 (1 Apr. 2007)

ja ja, die schwerkraft...


----------



## fzander2 (25 Apr. 2007)

eine sehr interessante frau


----------



## buRn (3 Mai 2007)

tja, sie mag schon etwas älter sein, aber bei der zeigt sich das man auch immer erotischer werden kann...

(und geile möpse haben kann )


----------



## miloud262 (29 Mai 2007)

vielen dank für andrea schade das sie obenrum soviel abgenommen hat


----------



## tonimohr (2 Okt. 2008)

tolle frau, man oh man! vielen dank für andrea


----------



## Geo01 (7 Nov. 2008)

Danke für die Pics von den geilen Möpsen :drip::drip:


----------



## hansemann (25 Dez. 2008)

auch von mir herzlichen dank
hans


----------



## kat3 (28 Dez. 2008)

Hammer Dinger!thx


----------



## pfeife66 (28 Dez. 2008)

tolle Bilder Danke


----------



## aron66 (3 Mai 2009)

sehr cool - danke


----------



## dario34 (21 Okt. 2009)

danke für die schönen fotos


----------



## oliver1990 (3 Mai 2010)

ganz tolle frau!!!!


----------



## riwa44 (29 Nov. 2010)

Echt klasse... tolle Frau


----------



## MeBig (30 Nov. 2010)

einfach super die bilder...danke


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2010)

Danke sehr !!!


----------



## Offbeatmaster (30 Nov. 2010)

TipTop ... besten Dank!


----------



## soellnerpopp (30 Nov. 2010)

superscharf


----------



## Gypser (4 Dez. 2010)

die titten bewegen etwas..


----------



## Mustang83 (4 Dez. 2010)

hot


----------



## Freiwelt (4 Dez. 2010)

Tolle Collagen. Danke.


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (4 Dez. 2010)

:thumbup: Sind echt klasse, die Titten


----------



## BlueLynne (4 Dez. 2010)

:thx: für die Möp.... :crazy:, äh, Caps von Andrea :thumbup:


----------



## fredclever (5 Dez. 2010)

Bezaubernd, danke für Andrea


----------



## edgar (8 Dez. 2010)

super die Sawatzki


----------



## Weltenbummler (8 Dez. 2010)

Andrea hat ein super heißen Busen.


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2010)

klein, aber fein


----------



## mrcanyon (20 Dez. 2010)

wunderbar, einfach toll


----------



## misterright76 (20 Dez. 2010)

Sehr schön, danke :thumbup:


----------



## eishai (24 Dez. 2010)

ich liebe ihre hängetitten! danke


----------



## Mittelhesse (24 Dez. 2010)

Klasse Bilder, vielen Dank.


----------



## alex25 (18 Apr. 2011)

das sind hupen ... geil


----------



## groglin (25 Apr. 2011)

gute hupen auf dem ersten bild danke


----------



## dooley12 (13 Aug. 2011)

riesen hupen.
toller mix


----------



## SergejZ (13 Aug. 2011)

Eddie Cochran schrieb:


> Dieses sind bis auf die letzte Collage (ein von mir überarbeiteter Netzfund) von mir gestrickte Werke aus 4 Filmen ("Harte Jungs", "Leo & Claire", "Helen, Ted und Fred" und "Polizeiruf 110"). Ich hoffe sie gefallen.
> Gruß Eddie Cochran



Eine wirklich schöne Frau:thumbup:


----------



## power (25 Mai 2015)

tolle frau


----------



## austria27 (25 Mai 2015)

Ihre Brüste sind einfach der Hammer


----------



## wolf1958 (26 Mai 2015)

Rundherum eine geile Frau


----------



## Sucklipps (26 Mai 2015)

danke für die nackte andrea


----------



## Meuw (26 Mai 2015)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Moller (28 Nov. 2015)

Einfach geil das Weib


----------

